

Secret New Drone Shows Stealth, Efficiency Advances - WestCoastJustin
http://www.aviationweek.com/Article/PrintArticle.aspx?id=/article-xml/awx_12_06_2013_p0-643783.xml&p=1&printView=true

======
na85
Putting aside the fact that aviationweek.com is little more than an instrument
of the US military propaganda machinery, this was a pretty interesting read.

The control systems on these aircraft need to be extremely robust and
reliable, and they incorporate advanced autopiloting, "return home"
capability, etc. I bet it'd be a fun project to work on one of these drones'
controllers and avionics, though it likely wouldn't involve much hacking. For
the control systems for these and other aircraft, thoroughly-tested,
deliberate, plain code is the order of the day.

Easy to inspect, stay away from corner-cases where behaviour is ill-defined,
etc.

